# Greetings from Texas



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome! Plenty of fun here if you like bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BG!


----------



## Beek Geek (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks to all. I'm glad to be here.


----------

